# I want to draw your betta



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Please post a picture of your bettas. They can be past or present  I really want to draw them and this is free. Absolutely no cost to you whatsoever. I will upload them here and if you dont like the drawing i will keep drawing them for you until you absolutely love it. Also, I can do as many different bettas for you and you can choose t=from the following:
If you want colors or if you want black and white
If you want a backround and if you do what do you want it look like or if you want just a plain color 
Just tell me in your comment. I will be uploading examples soon


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd love to see my guys to be in your drawings! Umm colors of background? I'd go for black or whatever you think it fits my bettas lol.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

ok. So you dont want the backround on the picture?


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

3l1zabeth said:


> ok. So you dont want the backround on the picture?


I'd want the background.. ummm maybe black color... fine? 


Can't wait!


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you draw my rex his picture is in my profile


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you draw Lebron? If you want a clearer pic, just look into my albums.  Thanks!


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I really messed up, so if you want another one i will happily make you another one.
well anyway.... here he is


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

3l1zabeth said:


> I really messed up, so if you want another one i will happily make you another one.
> well anyway.... here he is


Awww! he's so cute! That's okay! I liked it!  If you want to, you can try! He reminds me of Pokemon. o.o


----------

